# Salt Fork ice?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I may head home Sunday or Monday to Cambridge. Anybody think there will be safe ice to fish on maybe cabin bay?? I WALL I or wave warrior or anyone else, what do you guys think?

Matt


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not even close. It was 55 degrees two days ago. The ponds don't even have ice yet.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

fished from a boat monday lake had ice in the midlle by the dam paper thin . the cabin area had total ice mabe 1/4 inch thick . no way safe


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dre said:


> I may head home Sunday or Monday to Cambridge. Anybody think there will be safe ice to fish on maybe cabin bay?? I WALL I or wave warrior or anyone else, what do you guys think?
> 
> Matt


not yet...give it 2 weeks and i'll post conditions...i really think we will be fishing select locations soon!!! pms are always welcome...


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I just looked at the 10 day forecast. Doesn't look like there will be any ice fishing in january.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Man we better hope for a deep freeze quick in February or there will be no ice season. This has got to be bad for bait shops that kind of rely on ice fishing.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Drove around Salt Fork Saturday. Stopped a few times to check ice. The dam area is mostly open. There's some bay's and back water locked up but you can kick your heel though it. Only 1/2". 
May be able to sneak out on a small pond before long but time's burning up and the forcast's not good news.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

really depressing! last year was an awesome ice season at saltfork! first time i iced there since i was a kid...around 30+ years ago...was looking forward to another great season. i still think i will be fishing cabin bay in feb, but a few of my hot spots will be to far/dangerous to get too this year...thinking seriously about getting a group together and renting a cabin or two and hitting it HARD if/when its safe(winter rates are cheaper, and know of a guy that works at lodge and can get his rate, at least i was told so)...


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Warrior, It's funny you mentioned renting a cabin because I'd thought the same thing and heck I live right close. It would be neat to have a cabin on the shore line where you could just pull your sled out to your shanty. Fish for a few hours then walk back to the cabin to get warm and eat and back out for a evening/night fish. You could watch your tip-ups from the deck  I could take a few days of that !


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Warrior, It's funny you mentioned renting a cabin because I'd thought the same thing and heck I live right close. It would be neat to have a cabin on the shore line where you could just pull your sled out to your shanty. Fish for a few hours then walk back to the cabin to get warm and eat and back out for a evening/night fish. You could watch your tip-ups from the deck  I could take a few days of that !


yep, leave shanty right there, fish when ya want,get warm, eat and repeat! i only live about 30+min away but spending 3-4 days there would be cool. have a camper at hillview acers(2 miles from park entrance) but they are closed during off season or ide stay there!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Watch out for Bigfoot


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BMayhall said:


> Watch out for Bigfoot


bigfoot resides near newcomerstown, GRASSMAN roams the state park!!! see it on TV so it must be true!!!


----------

